# Pepper



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

On 12/29/2022 our beloved Pepper went over the Rainbow Bridge at about 6:30 pm.
She was doing fine the day before, besides the diarrhea that the vet was trwating with prednisone, antibiotika, probiotic, and special food. The morning of 12/29 I gave Pepper her meds, which she took, and served her breakfast. I went to work and my husband was out the house too. When he got back he did some chores around the house. He noticed that our dog was acting kind of strange and then he noticed that he hadn't seen Pepper. He looked for her and found her under our bed on a storage box. She wasn't moving when he called her. He took her to the bathroom and layed her there. I was on my way home from work when he called me right before me entering to our neighborhood. 
I could hear in his voice that Pepper was suffering. When I saw her on the floor I knew we had to take her to the vet to let her go peacefully. Her breathing was shallow and she wouldn't move. Our vet was closed, so we had to take her to the emergency vet. They were so kind and helped Pepper to cross over the Rainbow Bridge .
We are missing our feisty Ms Pepper.

This is a picture I took before Christmas 2022, when I was about to decorate our small Xmas 🎄


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

So sorry to read this update regarding Pepper. She was a gorgeous cat. It's never easy to loose our furry family and you made the decision to ease her suffering filled with love... My thoughts are with you guys.. I've had to make that decision over the years and its never ever an easy one.. <3


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Kaylesh said:


> So sorry to read this update regarding Pepper. She was a gorgeous cat. It's never easy to loose our furry family and you made the decision to ease her suffering filled with love... My thoughts are with you guys.. I've had to make that decision over the years and its never ever an easy one.. <3


Thank you. It doesn't get any easier. Before Pepper we had to send 2 other fur babies over the Rainbow Bridge. They are my family. They have helped me through so much. Peppers passing is extra hard, since she was attached to my late son.


----------



## Purr-nest Hemingway (1 mo ago)

I'm very sorry for your loss... 🥺She was a beautiful cat and I'm sure she was grateful to you for such a brave and hard decision


----------



## pipola (13 d ago)

Lo siento en el alma. Seguro le habeis dado lo mejor. :llorar::llorar:


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

MsPepper said:


> On 12/29/2022 our beloved Pepper went over the Rainbow Bridge at about 6:30 pm.
> She was doing fine the day before, besides the diarrhea that the vet was trwating with prednisone, antibiotika, probiotic, and special food. The morning of 12/29 I gave Pepper her meds, which she took, and served her breakfast. I went to work and my husband was out the house too. When he got back he did some chores around the house. He noticed that our dog was acting kind of strange and then he noticed that he hadn't seen Pepper. He looked for her and found her under our bed on a storage box. She wasn't moving when he called her. He took her to the bathroom and layed her there. I was on my way home from work when he called me right before me entering to our neighborhood.
> I could hear in his voice that Pepper was suffering. When I saw her on the floor I knew we had to take her to the vet to let her go peacefully. Her breathing was shallow and she wouldn't move. Our vet was closed, so we had to take her to the emergency vet. They were so kind and helped Pepper to cross over the Rainbow Bridge .
> We are missing our feisty Ms Pepper.
> ...


I'm so very sorry for the loss of Pepper and your son. This is from a poster of days gone by, but still speaks to the heart. 

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.


----------

